# باحث مسلم وشماس مسيحي يبحثان حقيقة النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2011)

*
باحث مسلم وشماس مسيحي يبحثان حقيقة النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة






كتب: عماد توماس
لماذا يطلق على سبت الفرح سبت النور؟ هل ينبعث بالفعل؟ لماذا يدخل البطريرك الأورشليمي الأرثوذكسي القبر وحده؟ هل ثمة خدعة في الأمر؟ وهل للعلم كلمة يقولها في هذا الخصوص؟ وما هي مكونات القبر المقدس ومفهوم النور في المسيحية، ولماذا يتم تفتيش وختم القبر، والنور المقدس في التاريخ الإسلامي؟. 
كل هذه الأسئلة يحاول الدكتور "جمال محمد أبو زيد"، والإبيذياكون "إدوار بشرى حنا"، الإجابة عليها فى كتاب "حقيقة النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة".
ويؤكد المؤلفان أنهما قاما بكتابة هذا العمل لتسجيل حدوثه عبر القرون، وذلك من كافة الأوجه، سواء مسيحية أو تاريخية حول هذا الموضوع. متمنيين أن يكون هذا العمل نواة ليقوم الآخرين باستكمال الأبحاث والدراسات لإثراء المكتبة العربية والأجنبية. 

وعن النور المقدس يستشهد الباحثان بالتقليد الأرثوذكسي الذى يقول عنه "إنه أعجوبة يشهدها القبر المقدس في القدس كل سنة، وتحديدًا في "سبت الفرح (النور)" لعيد الفصح الشرقي الأرثوذكسي، في الزمان والمكان نفسيهما، إذ لا يزال النور "ينبعث أو يفيض"، على من يؤمن به كثيرًا، من القبر في كنيسة القيامة حيث دفن السيد المسيح وقام، في ظاهرة متجددة منذ القرن الميلادي الأول. 
ويرد الكتاب على تساؤل: لماذا لا يفيض النّور إلا في عيد الفصح الشرقيّ الأرثوذكسيّ؟ فيجيب: "المسألة ليست في حصريّة انبثاقه قبل الفصح الشرقيّ الأرثوذكسيّ، لأنّ قاعدة التعييد للفصح مسيحيّة عمومًا، وضعها آباء الكنيسة الجامعة في المجمع المسكونيّ الأول المنعقد في نيقية العام 325 م، يوم كانت الكنيسة واحدة. وقد رتّبوا حسابها لتكون متماشيةً مع واقعٍ تاريخيّ، وآخر ليتورجيّ، فتستند أولًا إلى اكتمال البدر في الشهر القمريّ (وفق سفر الخروج الأصحاح 12) الذي في موعده يتمّ الفصح النّاموسيّ اليهوديّ، والذي كان رمزًا للفصح الحقيقيّ، يسوع المسيح... ولكن ما حصل هو تغيير البابا "غريغوريوس" الرزنامة العام 1582م، من دون أن يراعي الحَدَث التاريخي والنّاموسيّ الكتابيّ لصلب المسيح، فصار بموجب الحساب الغريغوري الجديد يقع يوم القيامة قبل الفصح النّاموسي أحيانًا.
وحسب الإيمان المسيحي فإن في سبت النور (سبت الفرح) يظهر النور في قبر السيد المسيح في كنيسة القيامة، وينطلق هذا النور ويشعل الشموع التي توزع على كل الموجودين من مندوبي كنائس الأرثوذكس.
لماذا يطلق على سبت الفرح سبت النور؟
يسمى سبت النور لأن فيه يخرج النور من القبر المقدس كل سنة بطريقة معجزية، ولذلك أسماه المسيحيون الشرقيون الأرثوذكس بسبت النور، وهذا لارتباطه بظهور النور المقدس بيوم السبت، ويستطيع كل إنسان حاضر في كنيسة القيامة في هذا اليوم أن يضئ شمعته من هذا النور المقدس.
ويرصد الكتاب بعض الشهادات التاريخية عن كنيسة القيامة، منها ما ذكره الطبري في كتابه "تاريخ الطبري" حيث قال: "في العهد الإسلامي بعد تسلم الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب مفاتيح بيت المقدس من البطريرك اليوناني "صفرونيوس" خطب الخليفة عمر في أهل بيت المقدس قائلًا: "يا أهل ايلياء لكم مالنا وعليكم ما علينا". ثم دعاه البطريرك لتفقد كنيسة القيامة، فلبى دعوته، وأدركته الصلاة وهو فيها فتلفت إلى البطريرك وقال له أين أصلي، فقال "مكانك صل" فقال: ما كان لعمر أن يصلي في كنيسة القيامة فيأتي المسلمون من بعدي ويقولون هنا صلى عمر ويبنون عليه مسجدًا. وابتعد عنها رمية حجر وفرش عباءته وصلى، وجاء المسلمون من بعده وبنوا على ذلك المكان مسجدًا المسمى بمسجد عمر. وأعطى عمر أهل بيت المقدس عهدًا مكتوبًا (العهدة العمرية) وكان ذلك في عام 15 هـ. لم يمس الفتح العربي عام 638 م القبر المقدس بسوء وتمتع المسيحيون بالحرية الدينية التي كانت تتخللها بعض أعمال العنف." 
أما عام 1009 م فقد أمر السلطان الحاكم بأمر الله بتدمير كنيسة القيامة، ومع ذلك فقد ظلت باقية حتى تاريخه. وفى عام 1048 م نال الإمبراطور البيزنطي الإذن بإجراء بعض التصليحات.
كنيسة القيامة وظهور النور-مفتاح كنيسة القيامة
يرصد الباحثان بعد افتتاح مدينة القدس في 2 أكتوبر 1187م، بقيادة "صلاح الدين الأيوبي" ورغم أن بعض رجاله أشاروا عليه بهدم كنيسة القيامة، كي لا يبقى لمسيحيي الغرب حجة لغزو القدس، قام القائد الأيوبي بمعالجة النزاعات الطائفية المريرة بين المسيحيين في إطار خطته للحفاظ على الكنيسة، فعهد إلى عائلتين مسلمتين هما عائلتا جودة ونسيبة بمفاتيح كنيسة القيامة، فتحتفظ الأولى بالمفاتيح بينما تتولى الثانية فتح الكنيسة وإغلاقها. 
وقد جرى تنظيم دخول الطوائف الواحدة بعد الأخرى في يوم سبت النور من عام 1542م حسمًا للنزاع بين هذه الطوائف، وإلى اليوم يتولى آل جودة ونسيبة تنفيذ هذا التنظيم الذي أُقر في المحكمة الشرعية العثمانية بالقدس في حضور قضاة مسلمين وممثلين عن الطوائف المسيحية. 
ومنذ ثلاثين عامًا ونيف يقوم الفلسطيني المسلم "وجيه يعقوب نسيبة" بفتح وإغلاق باب كنيسة القيامة، وفقا لمراسم ثابتة تبدأ من استلامه المفتاح من أمين مفتاح كنيسة القيامة "عبد القادر جودة"، وسيره وسط كوكبة من رجال الدين الممثلين للطوائف المسيحية، الذين يدخلون الكنيسة وفقا لترتيب محدد ويغادرونها أيضا بنفس الترتيب.
مكونات القبر المقدس
يتكون القبر المقدس من غرفتين: غرفة الملاك وبها الحجر الذي جلس عليه الملاك وتكلم مع النسوة حاملات الطيب باكر الأحد، الغرفة الداخلية وبها القبر الممجد "القبر الخالي" على يمين الداخل، بالإضافة إلى كنيسة صغيرة للأقباط خلف القبر من الحديد المشغول والمذبح ملاصق للقبر مباشرة.
ظهور النور في القبر المقدّس
يرى المؤلفان أن هذه ظاهرة لا زالت تتكرّر حتى كتابة هذه السطور في عام 2011 م، وذلك وفق الشهادات التاريخية، منذ القرن الأول للميلاد. في كل سبت نور (سبت الفرح) من كل عام ظهرًا، وفقًا للتقويم الفصحي للأرثوذكس، تعود فتتكرّر أعجوبة النور الذي يظهر من القبر المقدّس في كنيسة القيامة المقدَّسة في القدس.
كيف تجري هذه الحادثة الثابتة على امتداد الزمن، اليوم؟
تفتيش القبر
في غروب يوم الجمعة العظيمة تجري عملية التحضير للحدث العظيم يُفَتَّش القبر المقدّس بدقّة للتأكد من عدم وجود أي مادة أو أداة يمكن أن تُحدث في المكان نارًا.
ختم القبر 
بعد ذلك تعمد السلطات المسئولة إلى ختم القبر المقدّس بالشمع والعسل. وتعمد كلٌّ من الجهات المشترِكة في المسئولية عن القبر المقدّس إلى طبع ختمها الخاص على مزيج الشمع والعسل.
بدء الاحتفال 
يبدأ الاحتفال الخاص بفيض النور المقدّس الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرًا وفيه:
1- الطواف. 
2- دخول بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس إلى القبر المقدّس.
3- الصلوات التي يؤدّيها الأب البطريرك طلبًا للنور المقدّس. تقليديًا، عند الظهر، يدخل بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس في تطواف يضمّ المتقدّمين في الكهنة والكهنة والشمامسة، إضافة إلى كاثوليكوس الأرمن فيما تُقرع الأجراس حزنًا. قبل أن يدخل البطريرك يحمل قنديل كنيسة القيامة إناء الزيت الذي يبقى مشتعلًا كل أيام السنة إلاّ في ذلك اليوم ليستضيء، ذاتيًا، من النور المقدّس.
يدخل البطريرك من المدخل الداخلي لكنيسة القدّيس يعقوب الرسول إلى كنيسة القيامة ويجلس على العرش البطريركي. 
ثمّ يأتي، تباعًا، ممثِّلو الأرمن والأقباط وسواهم ويقبِّلون يمين البطريرك ليكون لهم بحسب التقليد، أن يتلقّوا النور المقدّس من يده بعد ذلك، مباشرة، يبدأ الطواف، فيكون على ثلاث دفعات حول القبر المقدّس.
ثمّ يقف البطريرك أمام القبر المقدّس حيث يكون الرسميّون واقفين.
نزع الختم 
بعد الطواف يُنزع الختم عن القبر المقدّس 
نزع ملابس البطريرك
ويَنزع البطريرك ملابسه الأسقفية إلاّ قميصه الأبيض. 
يتقدّم منه كلٌّ من حاكم القدس ومدير الشرطة ويفتِّشانه أمام عيون الجميع ليُصار إلى التأكّد من أنّه لا يحمل شيئًا يشعل النار به داخل القبر المقدّس.
إطفاء الأنوار
كل الأنوار في كنيسة القيامة، إذ ذاك، تكون مطفأة. يدخل البطريرك حاملًا ربطتين من الشمع تضم ثلاثًا وثلاثين شمعة غير مضاءة إلى داخل القبر المقدّس. 
صلاة البطريرك داخل القبر 
يركع البطريرك ويصلّي وهو يتلو الطلبات الخاصة التي تلتمس من السيد المسيح له المجد أن يُرسِل نوره المقدّس نعمةَ تقديسٍ للمؤمنين. 
ظهور النور
فجأة في الهدأة الكاملة، فيما البطريرك يصلّي، يُسمع أزيز وللحال، تقريبًا، تدفق شُهُبٌ زرقاء وبيضاء من النور المقدّس، من كل مكان، لتُشعل كل آنية الزيت المطفأة، عجائبيًا
كذلك في القبر المقدّس عينه، تشتعل الشموع التي حملها البطريرك وهو يصلّي تلقائيًا. 
هتافات الناس
في تلك اللحظات تتصاعد هتافات المؤمنين وتنفجر دموع الفرح والإيمان من عيون الناس وقلوبهم. في الدقائق الأولى، بعد خروج البطريرك من القبر المقدّس ونقله النور المقدّس للشعب حيث كل واحد من الشعب يقف وبيده ربطة شمع ليشعلها من النور المقدس، ولا يكون النور المقدّس مُحرِقًا لبضع دقائق. بإمكان أيٍّ كان أن يمسّ نور ونار الشموع الثلاث والثلاثين ولا يحترق.
تحول النور إلى نار
في تلك الأثناء، يقوم الشعب الحاضر بتمرير أيديهم في النور ومسح وجوههم به كما ليغتسلوا. وكثيرون يتحدّثون عن مشاعر فائقة الوصف تنتابهم من جرّاء هذا الفعل، سلامًا عميقًا مفرحًا يفوق الإدراك. ثمّ بعد فترة من الوقت تتحول شعلة النور إلى شعلة من النار عادية.




*​


----------



## MAJI (13 يونيو 2011)

السيد المسيح حي
ومعجزاته مستمرة الى الابد
والنور المقدس احداها وهي دليل على قيامته من بين الاموات 
ومن له اذنان فليسمع
شكرا للخبر


----------



## اليعازر (13 يونيو 2011)

*لقد تابعت بفرح  المعجزة هذه السنة (على التلفزيون )

ليتمجد اسم الرب

شكرا للخبر أخي سامح 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2011)

*ومن له أعين عليه أن يرى .....*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2011)

*فعلاً أستاذي الحبيب صوت صارخ ، وخاصة شهود يهوه الذين يتوقفون عند إنكار أي معجزة مسيحية دون قدرتهم على تفنيدها حتى ، وذلك لأن يهواهم الوهمي (لا يهوه الحقيقي) لا يستطيع القيام بأي معجزة يتيمة .*

*هذه المعجزة محببة جداً على قلبي ، صحيح أن كل المعجزات لأجل جميع الناس ، وأن معظم المعجزات تحدث مع الاضطهادات ، كما في الكنيسة القبطية الحبيبة ، ولكني أشعر أن هذه المعجزة هي ألماسة المعجزات التي خص الرب بها كنيستي .*


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2011)

ده اعلان كل سنه ملموس
موجه لى شخص مثل توما كى يلمس قيامه المسيح​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2011)

*ياريتهم يفهموا*​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 يونيو 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## Ahmad Didat (14 يونيو 2011)

*هذه الطريقة سهله جدا وأي واحد ممكن يعملها

تغمس اعواد شمع في الفسفور الأبيض وهو يشتعل تلقائيا من نفسه
وتكون النار غير مؤذية او ضارة حتى لو لمستها

هذه التجربة قام بها عالم يوناني وأكد ذلك*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR6zNTcE_k8


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 يونيو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *هذه الطريقة سهله جدا وأي واحد ممكن يعملها
> 
> تغمس اعواد شمع في الفسفور الأبيض وهو يشتعل تلقائيا من نفسه
> وتكون النار غير مؤذية او ضارة حتى لو لمستها
> ...



*ولما خرج من فرج أم الرسول نور أضاء قصور بصرى والشام كان أيضا فسفور أبيض؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *هذه الطريقة سهله جدا وأي واحد ممكن يعملها
> 
> تغمس اعواد شمع في الفسفور الأبيض وهو يشتعل تلقائيا من نفسه
> وتكون النار غير مؤذية او ضارة حتى لو لمستها
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
2000 سنة والمسيحيين يفعلون هذا والبلهاء من المسلمين واليهود يراقبون الموقف دون ان يكتشفوه

اِسْمَعْ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الشَّعْبُ الْجَاهِلُ وَالْعَدِيمُ الْفَهْمِ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ وَلاَ يُبْصِرُونَ. لَهُمْ آذَانٌ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُونَ (ار  5 :  21)*


----------



## اليعازر (14 يونيو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *هذه الطريقة سهله جدا وأي واحد ممكن يعملها
> 
> تغمس اعواد شمع في الفسفور الأبيض وهو يشتعل تلقائيا من نفسه
> وتكون النار غير مؤذية او ضارة حتى لو لمستها
> ...



*إقرأ هذا الأقتباس يا أحمد:*



> *اول كتابة عن انبثاق النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة ظهرت في اوائل القرن الرابع،و المؤلفون يذكرون عن حوادث انبثاق النور في اوائل القرن الميلادي الاول،نجد هذا في مؤلفات القديس يوحنا الدمشقي و القديس غريغوريوس النيصي. و يرويان: كيف ان الرسول بطرس راى النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة ،و ذلك بعد قيامة المسيح بسنة (سنة 34 ميلادي).
> *


*
- أول كتابة عن انبثاق النور المقدس كانت في القرن الرابع.

- المؤلفون يذكرون حوادث انبثاق النور في اوائل القرن الأول .

- القديس يوحنا الدمشقي و القديس غريغوريوس النيصي. و يرويان: كيف ان الرسول بطرس راى النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة بعد قيامة المسيح بسنة.

نأتي الآن الى شبهة استعمال الفوسفور الأبيض، فأقول لك أنك لو قرأت الموضوع لعلمت بأن هناك من يقوم بتفتيش القبر وختمه بالشمع وهذا الذي يفتش هو انسان غير مسيحي، وهذا يكفي للإنسان المنصف لكي يصدق حدوث هذه الأعجوبة المتكررة،أمّا مسألة الإيمان فأمر آخر...وسأضيف لك هذه المعلومة عسى أن تعيد حساب الأمر برمّته فأقول لك بأن الفوسفور الأبيض لم يتم اكتشافه إلا في العام 1669 بواسطة الكيميائي الالماني هينغ براند H.Brand ...فهل لديك تبرير أيها العزيز أحمد ديدات لمعجزة انبثاق النور قبل هذا التاريخ، أم أنك ستعيد حساباتك وتزيل الغشاوة عن عينيك لترى الحقيقة الناصعة.*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2011)

*بحسب المؤرخين المسلمين فإن هذه المعجزة قد حدثت مع صلاح الدين .*
*وذكرت المعجزة في سنوات مختلفة لدى مؤرخين مسلمين .*
*كما أن الأمر لا يتوقف على اشتعال الشموع .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2011)

أرجو تجميع هذا الموضوع الهام جداً ، مع باقى المواضيع عن معجزة النور المقدس ، فى قسم خاص به

فالموضوع عظيم الشأن ويستحق ذلك وأكثر من ذلك 

هذه أمنية وأتمنى أن يجعل ربنا يسوع لها إمكانية التحقق
++++++++++

بخصوص ما قاله الأخ أحمد ، فنقول له ، جرَّب ذلك بنفسك ، لكى يكون كلامك عن معرفة حقيقية وليس عن إنقياد


----------



## noraa (14 يونيو 2011)

يا جماعة صدقونى  والدى راح القدس وحضر هناك من يوم الاححد الزعف الى اسبت النور ودخل قبر المسيح وراى بعينة  النور ويحكى لنا انة شى  رهيب يضرب القبر من اليمن ليظهر النور العظيم ووالدى لدية شريط فيديو مسجل عن رحلتة بلقدس وكمان عندنا الشمع المقدس وعندنا رمل العذراء  عندما كانت ترضع رب المجد وسقطت نقطة لبن على حجر وكل من لة ايمان بهذا الكلام ياخد كيس ويعطية الرب  طفل جميل اذا كان لا يقدر على الانجاب


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع رائع ودا شجعني بجد اروح القدس سبت النور الجاي واحضر القداس فى كنيسة القيامة الى بحبها بجد حتى وقبل ما الجا للمسيح فيها حاجة بتخلى اى حد يحبها وهو ان المسيح كان فيها وانها المكان الى اتدفن فيه الناسوت وقام من المسيح مرة تانية


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 يونيو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *هذه الطريقة سهله جدا وأي واحد ممكن يعملها
> 
> تغمس اعواد شمع في الفسفور الأبيض وهو يشتعل تلقائيا من نفسه
> وتكون النار غير مؤذية او ضارة حتى لو لمستها
> ...



اولا المشاركة خروج عن القسم بشكل غريب ( دا نظامكم يا مسلمين عشان كدا فى اخر العالم التالت ) 

ثانيا : اكتشاف الاضاءة اكتشفت فى القرن 17 فكيف فعلناها قبل القرن 17 !! يريت المشرف يحذف مشاركته ومشاركتي لانها خروج عن القسم ولو الاخ احمد حابب يعمل الموضوع فى الشبهات فليتفضل ولكن رجاء محبة احترم النظام


----------

